# Dx code for "Narcotic Seeking Behavior"?



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 15, 2008)

Doc put down that pt came in for "Narcotic Seeking Behavioir" among others. Is this something that we can/should code?


----------



## debdote (Dec 15, 2008)

Could you use V69.8, Other problems related to lifestyle, self-damaging behavior. As with most these types of V codes, coverage becomes an issue.
Hopes it helps


----------



## rogksmith (Dec 15, 2008)

*Correct code for drug seeking behavior--305.90*

FYI--Went on the Internet and found an articlefrom For The Record--"Coding for Substance Dependence and Abuse" Vol. 18 No. 14 P. 40 with good information for the correct code from AHA Coding clinic.

Drug Abuse--from For The Record article.
'Drug abuse refers to the dysfunction caused by the use of drugs when the person has not reached the dependence stage. Drug abuse is classified to codes 305.1x-305.9x. A diagnosis of drug seeking behavior with no other information documented is assigned to code 305.90 (AHA Coding Clinic for ICD-9-CM, 1999, third quarter, page 20).

Hope this helps!!

Roger


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 15, 2008)

According to both the DSM-IV-TR and _AHA Coding Clinic_, V65.2 is appropriate for drug seeking behavior.

Please read the full text from 3Quarter '99 issue.

Good luck.


----------

